
Ask HN: Are Jetbrains products a good choice? - taigi100
I like the idea of knowing an IDE well and being proficient with it. In the recent years I&#x27;ve been playing with a bunch of editors (VS Code, emacs, atom, etc) as well as a few IDEs (VS, JetBrains ones, using editors as wannabe IDEs, eclipse).<p>I&#x27;ve reached the conclusion that I need a light text editor for quick edits (currently using lite) and a full-blown IDE for actual bigger projects developments.<p>Question is: Do you think the JetBrains products would be a good choice since they offer consistency across products and also I enjoy their looks?
======
mongo-db-hater
YES, YES, YES - jetbrain IDE's is all you need.

